# Java Applet im Systemtray



## blstarter (19. Aug 2007)

Ist es möglich ein Applet im Systemtray abzulegen - und wieder aufzurufen ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Aug 2007)

Nein, ein Applet lebt im Browser, nicht auf dem Desktop.
*verschoben*


----------



## Gast (19. Aug 2007)

habs verstanden.


----------

